# Wild Dove and My Ringnecks



## tiffanyh (May 30, 2008)

Hi all. 

I have searched for this topic with no luck.

I am a certified vet tech and retired wildlife rehabber (didnt update lisence) with limited wild bird experience, did mostly mammals.

Anyway, I was brought a dove, I believe a mourning dove, that someone had kept after an injury. I considered euthanising it since it has an old wing injury and could not be released but decided against it as they bird has been healthy in her care for a while despite the injury. 

I brought the bird home and placed it in a small cage to monitor its eating/drinking/health and behavior. It is quite calm and comfortable despite being a wild dove. 

so, I have an outdoor aviary with my ringnecks. I have two adults and two young ones they are raising. 

My questions: has anyone ever put wild doves or pigeons with their domesticated ones? And if so, how long to you quarantine? I usually do 4 weeks for my chickens but I am not even sure I am comfortable mixing them eventually and I wanted to see what the experts here say. I know they mate longterm and considered placing one of the young doves with him or her when it is older. 

What do you all think??

Can I post pics to be sure it is a mourning dove and possibly the sex, since it has a variation in color from what I am used to seeing in mourning doves?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

I think the first thing would indeed be to establish what kind of dove this is, before we can advise on how best to proceed.

Can you upload a pic or, if easier, email a pic to me if you like ( [email protected] ).

John


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

John is correct in our needing to determine for sure what type of dove this is. If it is a Mourning Dove, then it is a protected species that would need to be kept by someone with the necessary state and federal permits.

My permitted rehabber friend sometimes sub-permits me so that my ringneck doves can raise orphaned Mourning Doves, and the wild doves do just fine with the ringnecks. 

Quarantining for 4 weeks is a good idea.

Terry


----------



## tiffanyh (May 30, 2008)

*Pictures*

Here he/she is. Any thoughts you all have would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tiffanyh (May 30, 2008)

If need be, I will just renew my license then I should have no problem keeping him here.

Will he "upset" the pair that is already there??
Should I make him his own pair?? Give him a mate (or her)?

I just didnt know if a trio would do well together.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Wild doves are constantly flirting around with the doves in my aviary, trying to talk to them. They should be fine. One male actually tried to cling to the wire frame of the old coop and coo at a female ringneck. Probably thought she was hot and exotic!

Yes an you will be needing that license.


----------



## tiffanyh (May 30, 2008)

So what kind of dove is he/she?? Hmmm.....is it a mourning dove.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

He's definitely a Mourning Dove. I'm glad you can renew your permits and be "legal" with him! Doves are not nearly as aggressive as pigeons, and three doves may get along fine. It would, however, be better to get the Mourning Dove his own mate. Are you sure he is a he?

Terry


----------



## tiffanyh (May 30, 2008)

No, Im not sure HE is a HE....I have to look into sexing "him". Right now he is still adjusting a bit to the change so I havent seen to mucj behavior in him to be able to tell...any tips??


----------



## Noisy_minor (Jun 20, 2008)

haha philodice "hot and exotic" i love it. When i was younger, (although this is a different species) we cared for a injured crested dove ,and he lived in an avairy with our 2 female ringnecks. they let him share there nest and he follwed them everywhere, so i dont think the ring necks would be to upset with his presence. and if you keep him seperate for 4 weeks the babys should be done by then anyway. good work not euthanasing him im sure he will live a happy life in your care.


----------

